# 07/22 DDDDC Victims



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I am LOL at my dddddc title LOL

doesnt everyone blar de blar the schlunkey? :LOL


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

:LOL i love it ..... way to cute....







but not I


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

For the clueless such as I....
What does it mean?







:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

That is funny......what is it? LOL


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I don't get it but it's still funny :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

<~~~~look
LOLOLOL

Someon from chat gave me mine......who was it

Jesse.......look at yours!!!!!!
LOLOLOL

Fess up.........Too funny














:LOL


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

<------ Sure, thought since I was away on vacation, you could get away with it. Didn't think I'd have internet access did ya! (Well ok I didn't think I was going to either)









Does anyone really want to know the corny story behind this one?


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I was trying to be vague and non-guideline breaking in a post in this forum somewhere, oh! the "Diapering forum guidleines thread" LOL.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Does anyone really want to know the corny story behind this one?
Uhhh
Did you say Corn????





























<~~~who done it


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Here Kendell . . . this is the quote:

Quote:

Say WAHMary makes the BumBum Kuvver. She has an innovative way of say, turning her gussets or some funky feature. People are posting "WTHeck does this little doodad on my BBK do?" "I don't know!" "I've got one too! I can't figure it out". Shouldn't WAHMary be able to say *"It's for blar de blarring the shlunkey!"* And everyone goes "AAAAAAAAH! I get it!!!" ...much like when someone asks "How do I secure my PF with this cursed snappi thing?". kwim?










Definitely lightens up a 'heavy' thread! :LOL


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

You all those are so cute and cool...kinda snazy going around with a dddc...lol....those are way funny





















:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I get it........









Nice one Heather

<<<skipping off to find a diaper with a "shlunkey" in my stash>>>


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

Y'all crack me up!

had to edit to fix my smilies.


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

Too funny!!!!!!:LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Umm . . . where's *JodiM*? I noticed she has been DDDDC'ed as well!


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

I did nothing, or at least I admit to nothing


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

<<<<<----------------------------------------

HEY?!?!?!

I liked the one that said I was beautiful :LOL :LOL


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Well I see I am sporting a new title and a few others around here. Anyone wanna fess up?


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

:LOL
















You guy crack me up!!!!!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Sorry, guys there are literally 4 threads (maybe 3) going of DDDDC . . . so, I'm going to merge them here for us all to get a good laugh over!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

hahahaha






















Jodi.........lololol
This is too funny. Just when you thought it was safe....

Heather has had hers too long <<<<rubbing hands together>>>


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

:LOL Haha!! Too funny! You gals crack me up with the DDDDCs you come up with! :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by kindmomma_
*Heather has had hers too long <<<<rubbing hands together>>>







*
What do you mean? I don't have a DDDDC . . . that is my SELF-NAMED Senior Member Title! :LOL


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

This is a great round of DDDDC'ing. Somebody is really paying attention!

Karla


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

:LOL everyone's is so funny!! I think I know who did mine - if it had been Linda- I think it would have been "I haven't showered in 3 days but the dipes are clean!!" :LOL Probably....

While I was hanging up diapers at 12am in the dark a cop pulled up next to me and asked what I was doing :LOL "Just some late laundry!" and he said "oh ok, I thought maybe it was someone was messing around with someone else's stuff" "OH No, just hanging up diapers!" "ok well have a good night then" and I told people the funny story and realized I must have looked all "gangsta" wearing my do-rag over my hair







oh well. I was happy to know that this cop would be driving by every night around midnight and that my diapers are being "served and protected" while out on the line.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Sorry, guys there are literally 4 threads (maybe 3) going of DDDDC . . . so, I'm going to merge them here for us all to get a good laugh over!







*
Thanks for squarshing mine in Heather. I got back on and saw this thread and immediately blushed. Sorry.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Heather....I had no idea....hmmmmm







You NEED one! Come on ladies.....help me out

Jesse...that is too funny!

Jodi...you are still beautiful

Trish.....who did yours?

and last but not least you don't want to know the story behind mine........LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

kindmomma . . . every time I see ANYTHING related to corn and cd'ing, I think of a thread way back about corn husks and raisins in the washer.







:LOL


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

:LOL You're getting close Heather









Shelly told us a story in chat the other night, hence forth the name.


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

Guilty!!

Peas, corn, raisins - you name it - they're in there!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Please oh please do not do the vomiting smiley.......I will have to jump ship on this thread. I can feel him getting near!
Heather......you are close. I won't tell it in here it might be too much to handle!:LOL :LOL :LOL
<who always gets gross ddddc'sLOL
but I love em.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

:LOL


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barefoot in the sand_
*I am LOL at my dddddc title LOL

doesnt everyone blar de blar the schlunkey? :LOL*
Wow, very fitting :LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Those are really funny! :LOL I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

I was giggling about all those this morning...Kendell, yours is hilarious. And I knew what Kindmomma's meant immediately and I wasn't in chat







:

I tagged someone but I don't think she's noticed yet


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

HAAAAAAA haahahahahahahaha!!!!
Those are too great!! I love that pirate Kendall saying! lolol
I remember that thread about the raisins and corn!!
Whoever did these really has been paying attention, as Karla said! I can never think of anything witty!







I'm the ADD poster child.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

LOL these are all so funny


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Ah Holly . . . keep a post it next to your keyboard and write them down when you see them . . . then you inflict your wrath







when you have some extra PayPal to donate to the Community Chest! :LOL


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

if it had been Linda


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh you gals!
























I woke the baby up I laughed so hard. Sounds like Seinfeld...

No, you're the shlunkey! No, _you're_ the shlunkey!


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Ha ha!! :LOL







(We need a pointing and laughing smiley)


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

Okay, I was chuckling quitely about all the cool names, and especially loved Kendall's "blar de blar the shlunkey"...but when I read this

Quote:

Sounds like Seinfeld...No, you're the shlunkey! No, you're the shlunkey!
OMG!!!!! I can just see the four of them....And Kramer finally saying "No, I'M the shlunkey!"

Shoot, now I need something to wipe the coffee off my monitor......


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

i'm laughing so hard at the seinfeld comments that my toddler is roaring too.
















you guys are soooooooo funny!!!


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

:LOL :LOL :LOL I love all the new names.

Anyone else feeling unloved though without a name?





















I guess I just don't post enough here.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh my! :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by melaniewb_
*:LOL :LOL :LOL I love all the new names.

Anyone else feeling unloved though without a name?





















I guess I just don't post enough here.*
ACTUALLY . . . you really have to say something that you wouldn't want someone to repeat in order to get a name around here! :LOL

So, say something to emberass yourself and you'll have earned a title before you know it!!


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*ACTUALLY . . . you really have to say something that you wouldn't want someone to repeat in order to get a name around here! :LOL

So, say something to emberass yourself and you'll have earned a title before you know it!!*
:LOL So my anal proofreading is paying off for me at the moment?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by melaniewb_
*:LOL So my anal proofreading is paying off for me at the moment?*








- - >> see, you should have stopped while you were ahead Melanie!


----------



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

You proofread people's anuses???


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

"emberass", Heather...Is that what my DH has after eating Mexican?


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:

I was happy to know that this cop would be driving by every night around midnight and that my diapers are being "served and protected" while out on the line.








Too funny!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JoAida_
*"emberass", Heather...Is that what my DH has after eating Mexican?*
embarrass - my spelling is lacking . . . left out the 'r'

ummm . . . no, that is called TMI (as in, too much information) :LOL :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sandra Dee_
*You proofread people's anuses???







*
Almost went there, but was certain it would not be allowed on our family friendly site.

Is this thread going downhill or is it just me? :LOL


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sandra Dee_
*You proofread people's anuses???







*
OH, my! It does sound like that's what I meant. I assure you, I don't proofread anuses, :LOL


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

You guys crack me up! :LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

HAHAHAH and I thought corn was pretty bad ohhh








You guys are too much!









JoAida! LOLOLOLOLOLOL That was a good one!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

blar de blar the schlunkey

That is just sounds so funny but what the heck does it mean??


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

It means about as much as the garbledy schnarve darve my 3 yr old yammers on about with her best pal:b


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barefoot in the sand_
*It means about as much as the garbledy schnarve darve my 3 yr old yammers on about with her best pal:b*
I was thinking it was something from the EAST coast and not the WEST coast where you are. Then I thought I wonder if she is from Newfoundland? I guess it is just garbaly goope then. It may have been that you drank too much me dear!!


----------



## acystay (Aug 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*kindmomma . . . every time I see ANYTHING related to corn and cd'ing, I think of a thread way back about corn husks and raisins in the washer.







:LOL*
OMG! I don't remember that but your post just made me think of the battle I had last week w/ grape peels in the washer! Talk about









Anyway, I can't believe you all come up w/ these. I like the humor here. Guess that's why I stick around MDC more


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

:LOL emberass!







:LOL







:LOL anus proofreading!







:LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

What is absolutely hard to believe is that this is already 3 pages long!









How is it that I just got the 'ember' -- 'ass' part of the whole Mexican food thing. Is that like lighting farts? Are we still family friendly :ignore ?


----------



## rachel (Dec 13, 2001)

:LOL








this thread is just too funny...


----------



## Rollermommy (Jul 1, 2002)

This was just what i needed to lighten up my day:LOL


----------



## Rikki (Aug 7, 2002)

I come to check out the Diapering board, and the first thread I read is this one... You all are killing me!









Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## cassdarrow (May 29, 2003)

I'm laughing so hard tears are rolling down my cheeks! I am soooo glad my kids are asleep already!


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

OMG!









So I'm working my butt off -- *editing* my butt off, proofing some article copy -- and I decide to wander in here for a break ...

... and the first thread I read is about proofreading anuses!









:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

HEY!

For the record ...







... I *loved* my lil red Snappi!


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

BWAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!! *snort* Love it! bad snappi abuser, bad!


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mamaste_
*HEY!

For the record ...







... I *loved* my lil red Snappi!

*
Okay, Mamaste...we know. Really. I'm sure you aren't a snappi abuser. You just used the poor thing to its demise


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

I'm sure you aren't a snappi abuser. You just used the poor thing to its demise

:LOL


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I think a few more people got DDDDC'ed and haven't noticed yet....


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom2six_
*I think a few more people got DDDDC'ed and haven't noticed yet....







*
Chava have you been a baaaaaad girl :LOL


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by detergentdiva_
*Chava have you been a baaaaaad girl :LOL*
Moi? Never! :LOL


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mom2six_
*Moi? Never! :LOL*

vous :LOL


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

It's just too hard to explain to dh why I am laughing.

But YOU understand, don't you?
oxox pam


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

<------ huh!! what the???

Say, am I boring you all??

 xoox pam


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by pamelamama_
*<------ huh!! what the???

Say, am I boring you all??

 xoox pam*

:LOL damn juice on the keyboard, thanks Pam :LOL


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

Ok, the anal proofreading thing is killing me :LOL


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mamaste_
*HEY!

For the record ...







... I *loved* my lil red Snappi!















*
OK NOW I'M IN TEARS!! That's just too stinkin' funny y'all.........


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

Stop it NOW...you're all gonna send me into labor--TONIGHT!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Pamela . . . much came off that Guidelines thread in the way of DDDDC names







.

If I remember correctly, SPAM is BORING!
If I remember correctly just about everything in violation of the rules to you was BORING!

Oh, and you even said that you could be put in charge of all that which was BORING . . . remember?????? :LOL


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

Okay, so here I sit, at 4:30am nak my 6 mo old with a 100 degree temp from her shots today, and I'm laughing so hard...well...let's just say the "laughing so hard I peed my pants" smilie would be appropriate here. I love you gals!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by detergentdiva_
*







*
*Ruh-Roh!*


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

It's been days and this thread still has me rolling around laughing. Kaeleb must think his mama's a lunatic!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

dh is so crazy! he joined mdc and heather replied and men dddc and now he looks over my shoulder to see if he's been dddced yet, :LOL

he's such a goober! he's so jealous!


----------



## Mattia (Jun 15, 2003)

I read most of these the other day, and was







!!

Just what exactly does a gal hafta do to 'get done dirty' around here, anyway?







heheheee


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

Ya just open up your mouth when your not thinking about it and say something really silly that may come back to haunt you when your not looking, or out on vacation. :LOL


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

I am enjoying reading them









Sherry


----------

